# Cow with 3 teats



## mz71 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello and thank you in advance!
I am new to cattle and I recently purchased a pregnant Dexter cow who only has 3 teats. she has had 5 other calves but this will be her first since somehow losing a teat. 
I was originally told she was born with three and has never had issues. Recently I have found photos of her with all 4 and am now worried I may have issues once her calf his born. Does anyone have any ideas on what I may expect or any tips? 

Thanks again


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

The cow will be fine, and still have plenty of milk for the calf.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Don’t worry. The cow and the calf will be just fine. Is the damaged quarter a front or back tit?


----------



## mz71 (Oct 15, 2021)

Rrueda said:


> Don’t worry. The cow and the calf will be just fine. Is the damaged quarter a front or back tit?


It is the rear


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

The ones in the back produce a tad more milk than the ones in the front. Dairy guys agree that the rear ones are 30% each and the front ones are 20% each. 

70% will be more than enough.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Even at 2 you would be fine for a calf. In the dairy industry a cow loses a quarter the others make it up on the next cycle. She can still produce the same as before.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Enough to keep a calf alive, sure.. But its far from ideal. Once a calf is growing they drain a cow at every meal, so if the meal is 30% less at every feeding, it's not hard to see the outcome. 

Most of us are in the beef producing business, if something was limiting my growth potential in any other part of my operation I would be looking to eliminate it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Even at 2 you would be fine for a calf. In the dairy industry a cow loses a quarter the others make it up on the next cycle. She can still produce the same as before.


Local dairyman stated same thing. That a cow with only 3 teats will produce very close GPD to a cow with 4 teats


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

mz71 said:


> Hello and thank you in advance!
> I am new to cattle and I recently purchased a pregnant Dexter cow who only has 3 teats. she has had 5 other calves but this will be her first since somehow losing a teat.
> I was originally told she was born with three and has never had issues. Recently I have found photos of her with all 4 and am now worried I may have issues once her calf his born. Does anyone have any ideas on what I may expect or any tips?
> 
> Thanks again


I missed that it was a Dexter first time I read your post. That is what we raise for beef to sell. Any questions don't hesitate to ask.




Tx Jim said:


> Local dairyman stated same thing. That a cow with only 3 teats will produce very close GPD to a cow with 4 teats


3 is pretty common. I would have no problem keeping one that only had 2 teats just to produce calves. If I was milking though 2 would be a no go. Little hard to keep a milker on at that point.


----------

